# Building Home Gym



## LocoToro (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

I couldn't find anywhere where this has been discussed so I thought I'd start a new topic.

I'm building a home gym at the momentin my 5 metre by 4 metre garage, and so far sorted;

- some Stable matts for the flooring.

- A Heavy duty adjustable bench with a max load of 250kg.

- set of cast iron kettlebells (2, 4, 6, 8, 12 and 20kg)

- 6ft Olympic barbell.

- motorised treadmill & electronic spin bike, and a few other bits and bobs (ab roller, TRX Straps, resistance bands, Swiss ball)

I've seen a deal for rubberised plates at around £1.40 per kg and the only item left is the squat rack.

Ideally I'd have liked a power rack so I could also use for pull ups but my low 7ft ceiling is making that very difficult. Does anyone have any opinions on the mirafit squat racks with the dipping extension?

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

In terms of a pull-up bar, I'm sure you can buy one that you fix directly to the wall. Assuming your garage doesn't have ceiling joists you could more simply fix a bar across.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

LocoToro said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I couldn't find anywhere where this has been discussed so I thought I'd start a new topic.
> 
> ...


 If you are going to train at home, I'd recommend running shoes and a real bike over the indoors version. a change of scenery is a good motivator.

However a good rower is a better home gym option.

Also kettlebells, don't waste money on too many. a 12 and 20 will give you plenty of runway


----------



## LocoToro (Mar 4, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> If you are going to train at home, I'd recommend running shoes and a real bike over the indoors version. a change of scenery is a good motivator.
> 
> However a good rower is a better home gym option.
> 
> Also kettlebells, don't waste money on too many. a 12 and 20 will give you plenty of runway


 I'm not much of a runner in any case. The treadmill is for the Mrs. But I agree on the changes of scenery.

Do you know if there is a big difference use wise between a cage and a rack?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

LocoToro said:


> I'm not much of a runner in any case. The treadmill is for the Mrs. But I agree on the changes of scenery.
> 
> Do you know if there is a big difference use wise between a cage and a rack?


 Have you looked at getting a half rack?

Can always buy a pullup are to fix to the wall


----------



## Bromley Daz (Nov 26, 2016)

What lifts would you be doing? I got the Bodymax CF376R (half cage) as I had limited height and floor space but still wanted to be able to adjust the safety rail height between squats and bench. Having the front and sides open at the top means that I can OHP inside the cage which was also part of my decision making. As it turned out, the full cage version would just about have been tall enough to do this, so I already wish I'd gone for this instead. The downside of the CF376R is there are two horizontal supports at the side, too high to be able to do deadlifts inside the cage so I have to do them outside the front and don't have much space between my face and the wall. I've also found that it's not particularly stable for dips because there's no crossbeam at the front of the rack, though I don't do dips often so that's not much of an issue for me. The chin up bar is nice and sturdy though.


----------



## Bromley Daz (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh, and you'll probably need a 7ft bar - most racks are too wide for a 6ft one. And the maths is easier with a 20k bar!


----------



## Robert Smith (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I plan to buy this Life fitness G2 multi-gym anyone have any information about this manufacturer? I mean the quality is good? This is not so cheap, but this multi gym have a leg press option as well. I checked at the amazon but there I can't found any reviews at this item. So if anyone know this manufacturer or have any information from this machine, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

assault bike/airdyne wicked bit of kit


----------



## LocoToro (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the advice.

Home gym finished (in principle).

I went with the mirafit power cage and it fit nicely even though i have low ceilings. I took the advice and switched my 6ft bar for a 7 ft which is fine but just as an fyi the 6 ft bar does fit on the rack. My shoulder mobility isn't great so having the extra bar space was necessary.

Kept the kettlebells at a couple of low ones and a 20kg.

Got rid of the bike and only keeping the treadmill but I have actually started running outdoors (and so happy I did).

My Only question is whether I should bolt or fixed the cage to the floor. It's currently on a rubber stable mat on a concrete floor. I'm squatting at about 160kg at the moment but aiming to push on to around 180kg.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt to but I'd say it's unnecessary


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

LocoToro said:


> My Only question is whether I should bolt or fixed the cage to the floor. It's currently on a rubber stable mat on a concrete floor. I'm squatting at about 160kg at the moment but aiming to push on to around 180kg.


 Unless you re-rack the bar like an absolute nutter it should be fine.


----------



## LocoToro (Mar 4, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Unless you re-rack the bar like an absolute nutter it should be fine.


 I think I must be facing the wrong direction then because it doesn't seem so stable on racking.

I think I'll start facing the pull up bar but if prefer it if the horizontal floor beams were a little longer.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LocoToro said:


> I think I must be facing the wrong direction then because it doesn't seem so stable on racking.
> 
> I think I'll start facing the pull up bar but if prefer it if the horizontal floor beams were a little longer.


 Have you got the mounts you rack the bar locate as in this picture? If you had them on the opposite site it would be less stable...


----------



## LocoToro (Mar 4, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you got the mounts you rack the bar locate as in this picture? If you had them on the opposite site it would be less stable...


 I have it built exactly as is in the picture except I had the rest on the back vertical beams. Thanks for the picture. Proof that I was facing the wrong way.


----------



## ilovesquats (May 30, 2017)

Bromley Daz said:


> Oh, and you'll probably need a 7ft bar - most racks are too wide for a 6ft one. And the maths is easier with a 20k bar!


 Good advice


----------

